# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatoos

## StaVr0sSS

*Cockatoos*
Ιθαγενες ειδος στην Αυστραλία, στην Νέα Γουινέα και στην Ινδονησία, υπάρχουν πάνω από 40 είδη cockatoo. Αυτa μπορούν να χωριστούν σε δύο κύριες ομάδες τα λευκα και τα μαύρα cockatoo. Τα είδη που διατίθενται ως κατοικίδια ζώα κυμαίνονται από το γνωστό Sulphur Crested Cockatoo, το Galah, το Major Mitchell,το Red Tail Black Cockatoo, το  White (Umbrella) Cockatoo.Τα Mollucan   και Umbrella Cockatoo ειναι επίσης υπέροχα κατοικίδια αλλά εκτρέφονται ως κατοικίδια ζώα σπάνια στην Αυστραλία λόγω της υψηλης τιμης τους.
Το πιο προφανες εξωτερικό χαρακτηριστικό οποιουδήποτε cockatoo είναι το πεταχτο λοφίο που <πεταει> αμέσως μετά τo τελος πτησης, όταν θορυβηθεί ή μετα απο ενθουσιασμο. Το ισχυρο, μεγαλο ράμφος του cockatoo χρησιμοποιείται για να ραγίσει μεγάλους σπόρους, αλλά μπορεί να παράγει επίσης ένα ισχυρό και καταστροφική δάγκωμα.
Η συνεπής εκπαίδευση από πολύ μικρή ηλικία θα εξασφαλισει στους ιδιοκτήτες cockatoo να απολαύσουν τη συμβιωση με το πτηνο τους χωρίς αυτη τη καταστροφικη συνήθεια. Τα αρσενικά Red Tailed Black Cockatoos που εχουν ταιστει στο χερι είναι γενικά λιγότερο επιρρεπεις σε δαγκώματα και γινονται καλύτερα κατοικίδια ζώα, ειδικά για νέους ιδιοκτήτες, γι 'αυτό το λόγο. Ωστόσο, αυτά τα πτηνά απαιτούν μια εξαιρετικη προσοχη απο τον ιδιοκτήτη τους, ο οποίος είναι διατεθειμένος να προσφέρει τα απαραιτητα σε αυτό το εξαιρετικά έξυπνο ειδος...
Με διάρκεια ζωής έως και 120 ετών, για ορισμένα είδη cockatoo, αυτά τα πουλιά γινονται θαυμάσιοι φίλοι για ολης σας τη ζωη. Έχουν εκπληκτικη προσωπικότητα και οταν αυτα τα πουλια στερούνται αυτής της αγάπης μπορεί να υπαρξουν πολλα προβληματα και διαφορες ανεπιθυμητες συμπεριφορες απο τα πουλια (π.χ μαδημα φτερων)..
Αυτά τα φιλικά πουλιά είναι πολυ καλοι ομιλητες αλλά διαθέτουν επίσης τη δυνατότητα να φωνάζουν παρα πολυ δυνατα. Για το λόγο αυτό, τα cockatoo μπορεί να είναι μια πρόκληση για τη διατήρηση τους απο ανθρωπους και ως εκ τούτου απαιτείται ενας αφοσιωμένος ιδιοκτήτης, ο οποίος είναι πρόθυμος να παρέχει συνεχή εκπαίδευση υπακοής.
Ασθένεια Ευαισθησία

Psittacine ράμφος και διαφορες νοσοι του φτερωμαρος (λοίμωξη Circovirus ή PBFD) είναι  προβληματα που εμφανιζονται συχνά στα λευκά είδη cockatoo. Τα μαύρα Cockatoos είναι λιγότερο ευάλωτα σε αυτή την ασθένεια.Η PBFD είναι χρόνια και ανίατη ασθενεια και τα αποτελέσματα της ειναι χαμηλή αύξηση φτερων και, εν τέλει, πλήρης απώλεια αυτων. Το ράμφος επηρεάζεται επίσης και γίνεται εύθραυστο και δεν εχει πλεον τη δυνατοτητα να επιδιορθωθεί. Λόγω της εξαιρετικά μεταδοτική φύση της σε άλλα είδη παπαγάλων, είναι σκόπιμο να αποφευχθεί η καθε επικοινωνια με οποιοδηποτε  πτηνό θεωρειται ύποπτο να ειναι φορεας αυτης της ασθενειας..

 Τα Cockatoo γενικά απαιτούν μεγάλο κλουβί, το οποιο δεν πρεπει να είναι λιγότερο από τέσσερα έως έξι μέτρα μήκος και ενα με δύο μέτρα πλάτος. Τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αναπραγωγης επιτυγχάνονται όταν διατηρειται μονο ενα ζευγος ανα κλουβι. Το συρμα στο κλουβι θα πρέπει να είναι ένα βαριου βαθμού, γιατι  τα cockatoos μπορουν εύκολα να δημιουργησουν τρύπες σε ελαφρύτερου βαθμου σύρματα. Οι κορμοι απο ευκάλυπτο ειναι καταλληλότεροι για φωλιές, οι οποιες θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 30-40 cm εσωτερική διάμετρο και περίπου 1 εκ. σε μήκος.

Απογαλακτισμός:

    * Μικρα Cockatoo: 12-15 βδομαδες
    * Μεγαλύτερα Cockatoo: 15 - 18 εβδομάδες.
    * Τροφές απογαλακτισμού: τρόφιμα απο το τραπέζι ως επί το πλείστον με μικροσκοπικά pellets, αναμειγμενα με αποξηραμένα φρούτα και λαχανικά.. Καθώς και πουρέ μπανάνας και πλιγούρι βρώμης. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον απογαλακτισμό, παρακαλώ πηγαίνετε σε αυτό το δικτυακό τόπο. http://www.avianweb.com/weaning.html

Πηγη: http://www.avianweb.com/parrotindex.htm
Μεταφραση απο μενα... :winky:

----------


## maria ps

Μπράβο Σταύρο, ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
 :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## fragos

Μπράβο Σταύρο

----------


## LUNA

Μπράβο Σταύρο, με πρόλαβες!!!
Εγώ θα πω δυο λόγια και για την άσχημη πλευρά διότι πάντα υπάρχουν δυο όψεις  :winky:  
Ο περισσότερος κόσμος(δυστηχώς) αγοράζει κάποιο είδος too επειδή είναι πολύ όμορφα πουλιά και επειδή είναι πολύ, μα πολύ cuddly.
Αυτά είναι όλα αλήθεια, πλην όμως οφείλω να τονίσω ότι δεν έχουν ανάγκη τα χάδια και την προσοχή ανάλογα με τη δική μας όρεξη, αλλά πάντα και κάθε μέρα επειδή είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα πουλιά και δένονται *σε υπερβολικό βαθμό* με κάποιο άτομο. Κι ενώ συμβαίνει αυτό, με κάποιο άλλο άτομο της οικογενείας είναι τελείως διαφορετικά τα πράγματα, πχ έχουν παρατηρηθεί ακόμα και άγριες επιθέσεις κάποιον ειδών.
Παρόλ΄αυτά, όταν αγοράζονται αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι είναι σίγουρα πολύ, μα πολύ cuddly αλλά στη συνέχεια κάτι πάει πολύ στραβά για το οποίο φταίει σίγουρα ο άνθρωπος και το σύνηθες είναι να καταλήγουν σε άσυλα. (βλ. την περίπτωση του πασίγνωστου snowball, ο οποίος βέβαια λόγω το ταλέντου του είχε άλλη τύχη τελικά!)
Επίσης οι φωνές κάποιον ειδών δεν υποφέρονται ούτε από τον ιδιοκτήτη, αλλά σίγουρα ούτε και από τους γείτονες του και ειδικά σε περίπτωση αμέλειας είναι κάτι το τρομερό... 
Τέλος να θυμίσω και το πρόβλημα της πούδρας που υπάρχει σε αφθονία στους too. Κάποιος αλλεργικός ούτε να το διανοηθεί να αποκήσει έναν.
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το ότι αυτός ο παπαγάλος ζει πάρα πολλά χρόνια και επειδή υπάρχουν ήδη πολλοί δυστηχισμένοι cockatoo στα άσυλα σ΄όλον τον κόσμο, ας το σκεφτεί κάποιος και ας το ψάξει λίγο καλύτερα πριν την αγορά. Γι΄αυτό το λόγο τα γράφω όλα αυτά και όχι για να απογοητεύσω ή να αποτρέψω κάποιον από το ν' αγοράσει τον πολυπόθητο too.
Επίσης πρέπει να τονίσω ότι αυτά αφορούν κυρίως κάποια είδη και ΟΧΙ όλα...

Πηγή: http://www.mytoos.com. Αξίζει να μπείτε στο site και να ενημερωθείτε για περισσότερα  :winky:

----------


## jamie

Εδώ είναι μερικές φωτογραφίες της άγριας Cockatoos στην Αυστραλία

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες Jamie...
Ευχαριστουμε που τις μοιραστηκες μαζι μας....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες!!!
μπραβο Σταυρο πολυ καλες οι μεταφρασεις σου!!!(μου αρεσει που μας το θυμιζεις)
και οι φωτο που μοιραστηκε ο Jamie μαζι μας πολυ εντυπωσιακες

----------


## jojo369

e stavro ta palm cockatoo 8eorounatai katoikidia 
 :hi

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Δεν καταλαβα ακριβως τι εννοεις...μηπωε μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις...?  ::  
Γιωργο ο οποιοσδηποτε παπαγαλος μπορει να θεωρηθει κατοικιδιο..
Και ναι τα Palm Cockatoos ειναι κατοικιδι, κυριως ομως στο εξωτερικο και οχι στην Ελλαδα... :winky:

----------


## oasis

ενα ενδιαφερον αρχειο για την διατροφη των κοκατου

----------

